# Jackson and Clover



## SunRaven01 (Oct 6, 2012)

Someone said you like pictures around here, so ... here you go! Jackson is my 20-month old Rhodesian Ridgeback, and Clover is my 16-month old Canaan Dog. I show both dogs in conformation ... or did, but we pulled Jackson out a few months back to give him some time to grow and save me some entry fees. Clover is pointed and has both her majors; just needs 4 more points to finish her championship.












































































When not strutting their stuff around the ring, they live the life of pampered house pets and spend their days tracking an ENDLESS amount of mud across my floors.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Jackson and Clover are beautiful!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the RR! Thanks for posting :biggrin1:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful!


----------

